# Schlepprute



## kroatiaboy (10. Juli 2011)

Ist die 1,80m und 30lbs Rute von Dieter Eisele auf Bonito gut ?


----------



## carphunter1678 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlepprute*

Wenn du ein genaueren Namen nennen wüdest könnten die Big Game Spezies dir vielleicht helfen.



gruß Dennis


----------



## kroatiaboy (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlepprute*

reicht ne wft nevercrack 2 seseopilk
also mit der heb ich 3,75 kg hoch.
Hab Lures Wobbler will mit hornhecht schleppeen


----------



## Spackus (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Schlepprute*

nevercrack??? bloß nicht, ist auch bekannt als evercrack!
#q


----------



## catfish10 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Schlepprute*

Hallo,die Nevercrack Ruten welche am Griffteil gesteckt werden sund absolut Top. Allerdings schon schwer zu bekommen. Ich habe zwei 16-30 lbs Ruten mit denen ich schon ca. 8 Jahre Grundfischen in den Tropen betreibe und bis jetzt hat kein Fisch die Ruten beschädigen können. Ich habe damit Fische in der 20 Kg Klasse gefangen. Allerdings ist bei Benutzung von Multirollen vorsicht geboten. Bei zu schwerer belastung würde die Schnur den Blank berühren.
Gruß Bernd


----------

